
Dan Barber Op Ed: Save Our Food. Free the Seed - Dowwie
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/06/07/opinion/sunday/dan-barber-seed-companies.html
======
deogeo
In related news, after the invasion, the US imposed seed licensing on Iraq:
"According to Order 81, paragraph 66 – [B], issued by L. Paul Bremer [CFR],
the people in Iraq are now prohibited from saving newly designed seeds (not
the traditional ones) and may only plant seeds for their food from licensed,
authorized U.S. distributors." [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Orders](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/100_Orders)

